# Redemption Corps. *Spoilers*



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I finished this the other day, and wasn't hugely impressed, certainly not enough to bother with an indepth review. 

There were a few interesting ideas, such as a bunch of Sisters of Battle who adhere to the Istvaanian beliefs of "What does not kill you only makes you stronger", so much so that they bring themselves to the attention of their friendly neighbourhood Inquisitor.

Some of the characters had potential, but were not really developed as much as I would have liked. However, the main character, Major Mortenson, commander of the squad of storm troopers, plays more like a SM, with his his inhuman ability to ignore pain and injury. 

I know the IG books are supposed to be testers for potential BL authors, but on this evidence we won't see a whole lot more from Rob Sanders.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

I have heard it is good, and in fact, Rob Sanders has mentioned that he has started a novel based on the Inquisition on the Bolthole, if I am remembering correctly. Thing is, no matter how many authors you like, there is always going to be the small few you simply cannot enjoy. I still think the author of Desert Raiders needs to get more books, I loved that tbh. These Sisters of Battle sound interesting, ill certainly look into this novel before long!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

dark angel said:


> I have heard it is good, and in fact, Rob Sanders has mentioned that he has started a novel based on the Inquisition on the Bolthole, if I am remembering correctly. Thing is, no matter how many authors you like, there is always going to be the small few you simply cannot enjoy.


True, it is just my opinion, and he showed glimpses of potential here, but just didn't pull it off here. 

Oh, I forgot to mention, he also brings back one of the greatest 40k ideas ever, ork/genestealer hybrids. The one plus point for me in the novel.



dark angel said:


> I still think the author of Desert Raiders needs to get more books, I loved that tbh.


I agree totally. The best of the IG books I've read so far.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Im not interested in Imperial Guard novels aside from _Ciaphas Cain_ and _Gaunt's Ghosts_. They just dont appeal to me, I prefer the Astartes, larger then life warriors whose deeds are renowned and feared across the galaxy. They make for incredible stories and reading.

Don't get me wrong, I like the some of the Imperial Guard and if they ever release a Death Korps series or a Vostroyan Firstborn series ill be the first to get them, and a Catachan Jungle Fighters series about Colonel 'Iron Hand' Straken is something i'd love to see. But aside from those three the Imperial Guard kinda bores me.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Oh, I forgot to mention, he also brings back one of the greatest 40k ideas ever, ork/genestealer hybrids. The one plus point for me in the novel.


Thus its setting is around, or bordering the Octavius System, and the ongoing conflict between the Orks and a tendril of Hive Fleet Leviathan? If so, and in concurence with Dark Angel`s glimmer of insight as to some Inquisitor-based future-novel -- Kryptman? -- this may perhaps convey towards projects to-be?

From the synopsis, and your own opinions, im somewhat saddened at this. After the inclusion of a Stormtrooper in both _Titanicus_ and _Helsreach_, portrayed well, and captured perfecting in the former, though the latter down to Andrej`s amusing tomfoolery, I had hoped one of the more interesting fractions of the Guard would receive better than they seem to have. Perhaps the Karskin on Cadia may yet receive a novel.

I look forwards to _Dead Men Walking_, though to illustrate the Death Korps` grim attire, Necrons are perhaps not the best antagonists?


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> Im not interested in Imperial Guard novels aside from _Ciaphas Cain_ and _Gaunt's Ghosts_. They just dont appeal to me, I prefer the Astartes, larger then life warriors whose deeds are renowned and feared across the galaxy. They make for incredible stories and reading.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I like the some of the Imperial Guard and if they ever release a Death Korps series (Are getting a novel, as you probably know.) or a Vostroyan Firstborn series (The Vostroyan Firstborn have already got a novel, its pretty good imo) ill be the first to get them, and a Catachan Jungle Fighters series about Colonel 'Iron Hand' Straken (The Catachan have a novel, and a audio book is due to be released around Straken I do believe) is something i'd love to see. But aside from those three the Imperial Guard kinda bores me.


I'll probably still get Redemption Corps, it's one of the few series's that I have followed from the start, bar the Horus Heresy and a few others. Just wouldn't make sense not too


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

dark angel said:


> (Are getting a novel, as you probably know.)


Yes and it has the absolute worst cover ive ever seen. Where is the Death Korp awesomeness that we all know, rather then just a lasgun barrel. Still looking forward to it though, Death Korps versus Necrons. Death vs Death. Should be very cool.



dark angel said:


> (The Vostroyan Firstborn have already got a novel, its pretty good imo)


Hmm cool, didn't know that. Whats it called?



dark angel said:


> (The Catachan have a novel, and a audio book is due to be released around Straken I do believe)


I saw the novel but im more interested in Straken so unless the novel is about him ill leave it, however I may get the audio book. More interested in _Throne of Lies_ though.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Rebel Winter is the name of the Vostroyan novel, one of the best in the Guard series in my opinion. As for Death World, it was meh at best in my opinion, I can't say I blame you for leaving it! It does have Sly Marbo though, if memory serves correctly.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

dark angel said:


> Rebel Winter is the name of the Vostroyan novel, one of the best in the Guard series in my opinion. As for Death World, it was meh at best in my opinion, I can't say I blame you for leaving it! It does have Sly Marbo though, if memory serves correctly.


_Death World_ is *the* worst - not just exclussive to Black Library - novel I have *ever* read. The plot is simple, and yet the author succumbs to ruining it with loathsome twists, that are the antithesis of his intended aims; as in: making it even worse. The characters are shallowed, and the excuse for a Commissar is just Ibram Gaunt, with every possible trait stripped from him, into a single, Catchan-hating fool. 

And the Ghost`s on the Deathworld (No, not Tanith, but _ghosts_) Just... ridiculous.... In all honesty, this book does more damage than good.

_Rebel Winter_ was far better, but frankly, as Lord of the Night stated, Gaunt`s Ghosts is the definitive Guard series.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

bobss said:


> Thus its setting is around, or bordering the Octavius System, and the ongoing conflict between the Orks and a tendril of Hive Fleet Leviathan? If so, and in concurence with Dark Angel`s glimmer of insight as to some Inquisitor-based future-novel -- Kryptman? -- this may perhaps convey towards projects to-be?


It could also be about the Ordo Hereticus Inquisitor in the novel. He has a mere cameo role in _Redempion Corps_, but could be developed further. He rides around on the back of a giant mutant, and is a powerful psyker who planted the urge to kill the radical canoness in the mind of a commissar.


----------



## Phil73805 (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm glad someone brought this novel up. I'm in the middle of writing a review for it and I'm struggling a little. On the one hand, Sanders' ability to write descriptive prose is really quite impressive but on the other the characters are cliched, Mortensen is not a believeable protagonist, Sanders' combat scenes are rather hard to follow and there is little or no character development to speak of. Couple that with his insistence on unsubtle and irritating foreshadowing and I'm now struggling to find positives. I don't want my review to be a bashing exercise, I think the man has real potential. The opening pages had me grinning from ear to ear at the visceral quality of his writing. Sadly the book didn't live up to the promise of those opening scenes...oh, I suppose I could write that


----------

